# ESPN Draft Special



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Andy Katz just said if Yi, Conley, and Horford are gone at 6, Bucks will look to trade. And said Portland has offered a package that includes Przybilla as well as JJ.

Most likely more to come.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

katz just said on the ESPN Draft Special that if Yi, Conley, and Horford are gone than the Bucks want to deal the pick. Philly offered 12 and 21 to move up and we offered a package of Jack and Joel. WOW, now that would be an amzing coup. Take Jeff Green at 6 and we STILL have Zach to use for us or another team!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Not sure why Milwaukee would do that. Przybilla can't be counted on, and Jack is worth a little bit less than the #6 pick.

Then again, Portland got Roy for Telfair and junk last year, so who knows.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

looks like we need a merge...moderator...hello moderator...:biggrin:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

i was just about to post that...i don't think it happens.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*



hasoos said:


> looks like we need a merge...moderator...hello moderator...:biggrin:



would you help me place this call..


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

Check the financials it doesn't work real easy.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Andy Katz just said if Yi, Conley, and Horford are gone at 6, Bucks will look to trade. And said Portland has offered a package that includes Przybilla as well as JJ.
> 
> Most likely more to come.


That's kind of like saying we will draft Durant - if Oden signs an unbreakable lifetime deal with Real Madrid before thursday. It *might* happen, but what are the odds? Of the 3 players they name, Horford is the only absolute lock to be gone by the 6th pick.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

It was just the principle of the deal not those 2 straight up.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> That's kind of like saying we will draft Durant - if Oden signs an unbreakable lifetime deal with Real Madrid before thursday. It *might* happen, but what are the odds? Of the 3 players they name, Horford is the only absolute lock to be gone by the 6th pick.


Conley will be gone as well, and Yi can either go to Boston, OR they pass on him because his agent and him are saying he will stay in China if drafted by a small market with not a big asian population.

Very well could happen.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*



MAS RipCity said:


> It was just the principle of the deal not those 2 straight up.


Even with Gadzuric involved, the BYC status' make the deal somewhat hazy for RealGM.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

Joels BYC does make it very hard, this is the closest I could come up with;

Gadzuric and Simmons for Joel, Jack, Martell, Freddie, and Dickau. Plus of course we get the #6.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

If Milwaukee is down on Charlie V heres another idea.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*



Draco said:


> Joels BYC does make it very hard, this is the closest I could come up with;
> 
> Gadzuric and Simmons for Joel, Jack, Martell, Freddie, and Dickau. Plus of course we get the #6.


I dont like it.

Gadzuric isn't all that special, the #6 wouldn't be bad, but Simmons hasn't played in quite a while and has a big contract if I'm not mistaken.

I don't wanna give up Freddie or Martell in that trade. Hell, I don't even want to see Jack traded all that much either.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

Well if we could get Atlanta to take Dickau for their PG needs then:

this deal could work

Joel and Jack to Mil
Gadzuric and #6 to Por
Dickau to Atl

It would also work if we sent Dickau or Fred Jones to any 3rd team with cap room.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

It would probably cost a 2nd or two for Atl to take on Dickau.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Conley will be gone as well, and Yi can either go to Boston, OR they pass on him because his agent and him are saying he will stay in China if drafted by a small market with not a big asian population.
> 
> Very well could happen.


You really think that Conley is going to go top 5? Seems a bit much.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> You really think that Conley is going to go top 5? Seems a bit much.



I don't think Conley will top 5 . . . apparently it comes down to Memphis at the #4 who are "considering" Conley. 

I will be so bold as to say he will slip below top 10 . . . but I understand many mock drafts have him being drafted in the top 10.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> You really think that Conley is going to go top 5? Seems a bit much.


If Horford is gone at 3, then Memphis will take Conley at 4.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> You really think that Conley is going to go top 5? Seems a bit much.


If Horford is gone at 3, then Memphis will take Conley at 4. Memphis needs a PG. Damon prob. won't be back, atleast not healthy. They need a bigman, and Horford is the most NBA ready bigman in the Lotto other than Oden. If he's gone, Conley is their pick. You can write it down.

Who else would they take anyways? Yi? Nope. Need an actual inside threat. Don't need a SF. They have Gay.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*

That's stupid for the Bucks to say that if they did, one of Yi, Horford, and Conley will surely be available to them with the 6th pick, most likely Conley and maybe even Yi.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Making Oden happy*

This is from rotoworld:

The Bucks may have to think seriously about trading their No. 6 pick since Yi Jianlian and Joakim Noah have refused to work out for them and are showing no interest of going to Milwaukee.

According to ESPN's Andy Katz, the Sixers offered the Bucks two of their first-round picks (Nos. 12 and 21) for Milwaukee's No. 6 so the Sixers can take Jeff Green. Another offer was with Portland, which wanted No. 6 and Dan Gadzuric for Jarrett Jack and Joel Przybilla. Will the Blazers be happy with Gadzuric at center if Oden goes down with an injury? They would likely use No. 6 to acquire Mike Conley, which would indicate that they're set to take his best friend, Greg Oden, with the first pick. RotoWorld has also learned that the Blazers are interested in trading up to take Josh McRoberts with No. 21 pick, which means they are also involved in talks with the Sixers.



Sounds like we might take both Conley and McRoberts. We go from maybe taking Durant instead of Oden to drafting both of his buddies. I'm not sure I buy this but KP wouldn't take either of those guys unless he also likes them besides them being Oden's buddies. It sounds like Oden really likes Portland already but if we drafted his two buddies you would think he would be very happy and isn't ever going anywhere.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> If Horford is gone at 3, then Memphis will take Conley at 4. Memphis needs a PG. Damon prob. won't be back, atleast not healthy. They need a bigman, and Horford is the most NBA ready bigman in the Lotto other than Oden. If he's gone, Conley is their pick. You can write it down.
> 
> Who else would they take anyways? Yi? Nope. Need an actual inside threat. Don't need a SF. They have Gay.


I thought that Gasol played a lot of center last year. He didn't seem to slip much playing there. Who knows.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

Not only that but his two buddies could also end up being legit NBA players. I like the way that Conley handles himself and truly believe that he'll improve his deficiencies over time; and McRoberts was highly touted last year. I don't know much about him, but he doesn't sound like too bad of a prospect.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



Tortimer said:


> RotoWorld has also learned that the Blazers are interested in trading up to take Josh McRoberts with No. 21 pick, which means they are also involved in talks with the Sixers.


I don't think the #6 is going to happen or that the Blazers would select Conely with the #6 instead of Green or Brewer. But, I love the idea of getting McRoberts with the #21. I am not sure he will still be available there, but he is another young talented big who could complete a great 3 man rotation when Zach is traded. I am not sure what we would have to give up if he was still on the board, but chances are that it would not be too much. Something like a re-signed outlaw or Webster or perhaps even just 3 second rounders.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

I'm all for us going after McRoberts, but I dont want Conley. I want Blake and Sergio to be our PG's for the next 5+ years.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I thought that Gasol played a lot of center last year. He didn't seem to slip much playing there. Who knows.


Gasol's a *****. He doesn't like playing C because he actually has to bang with the big boys. If they Horford he can take some of that beating as well and he has another post, so Gasol can go outside some more.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> Gasol's a *****. He doesn't like playing C because he actually has to bang with the big boys. If they Horford he can take some of that beating as well and he has another post, so Gasol can go outside some more.



Ha, i'd take Gasol, over any of the Blazers, even Oden (atleast right now). You blazer fan have really gotten irrogant since the Blazers got the first pick.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

I've never seen rotoworld. Do they normally have their **** together?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

I'm sure we can make Oden happy with a wad of sweaty $20 dollar bills and a few couch dances. Zbo will take care of it, but stiff the strip club once the draft is over.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Ha, i'd take Gasol, over any of the Blazers, even Oden (atleast right now).


That's interesting you say that.



> You blazer fan have really gotten irrogant since the Blazers got the first pick.


Maybe we're a bit less self-loathing as usual, but I think on the whole, our board has a pretty good grasp on how valuable our players are.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Ha, i'd take Gasol, over any of the Blazers, even Oden (atleast right now). You blazer fan have really gotten irrogant since the Blazers got the first pick.


I would take Oden or Durant over Gasol. He is a good player but just see how fast Portland and Seattle tell Memphis to get lost if they offered Gasol for either Oden or Durant.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Tortimer said:


> I would take Oden or Durant over Gasol. He is a good player but just see how fast Portland and Seattle tell Memphis to get lost if they offered Gasol for either Oden or Durant.



because of their upside, and how good they *CAN* be, (i'm not questioning that), but right now i'd take gasol, he's a 20 and 10 player, neither oden or Durant are 20 and 10 players *RIGHT NOW*.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*



Draco said:


> Well if we could get Atlanta to take Dickau for their PG needs then:
> 
> this deal could work
> 
> ...


ATL has Speedy Claxton,Tyronn Lue and Anthony Johnson....How many third string PG's does one team need?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Joel & Jack Offered to Millwaukee?*



Diable said:


> ATL has Speedy Claxton,Tyronn Lue and Anthony Johnson....How many third string PG's does one team need?



thats exactly what I was thinking,but I didn't want to come here, and look like a big negative troll, but this is basically true, we have to many 3rd string PGs.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



mediocre man said:


> I've never seen rotoworld. Do they normally have their **** together?



Yes, I have played fantasy baseball for years and rotoworld is the best resource for any fantasy player on possible trades, injuries and rumors. I would put them up against any rumor site on the internet.

I added the link if you want to check out: http://www.rotoworld.com/content/Home_NBA.aspx


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Ha, i'd take Gasol, over any of the Blazers, even Oden (atleast right now). You blazer fan have really gotten irrogant since the Blazers got the first pick.


I do not think Blazers fans are arrogant - we are realistic. Gasol is soft - even Darko calls him soft - http://thepaintedarea.blogspot.com/2007/06/serbian-summer-slapstick.html

It is amazing that someone as athletic, talented and big as Gasol can not match Randolph (shorter, less athletic) offensive production and is almost as bad on defense (the only thing he does better on defense is block shots - not a surprise for someone that much taller and more athletic). Add the fact that Zach does stupid things off the court but is a hard worker and team player and Gasol whines about being traded when he can not bring success to his team - and I am not certain I would do a Gasol for Randolph trade. FWIW - Last year Zach destroyed Gasol when the teams had head-to-head games.

When all is said and done I am willing to bet that at least 2 of the following three Blazer players will have a better career than Gasol - Oden (or Durant), Roy, Aldridge - with an outside shot of Sergio as well. Would not surprise me at all if Zach will have a better career as well - especially if he stays in Portland next to Oden...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Give me Roy,LMA,Zach,Oden/Durant over Pua any day of the week. Pau is one of the most overrated players in the game today.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Ha, i'd take Gasol, over any of the Blazers, even Oden (atleast right now). You blazer fan have really gotten irrogant since the Blazers got the first pick.


And you my friend are a complete *******. Gasol is a *****, you can take him. He doesn't like contact downlow, and your statement is just stupid. 

I'm pretty sure it's arrogant btw. I suggest staying to your board if you're going to come in here and thrash us about things you have no idea about. 

Not trying to a *****, but don't come in here calling me arrogant, when I am making an observation about a player I've seen play. Especially when you come at me with a horrible argument. He can play better D than Zach, but Zach is 5 times the offensive player Gasol is and was a 24/10 player. Gasol has barely hit 20/10 for 2 straight years.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

I highly doubt that POR, if they got the #6 pick would take Conley...more likely they would take Green, Brewer or Yi...

Same goes for the #21...I doubt they would be targeting McRoberts there...more likely another player...

It is very possible that Rotoworld could have the rumours\POR interest in those picks right, but has just drawn the wrong conclusions from them.....


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Ha, i'd take Gasol, over any of the Blazers, even Oden (atleast right now).


Yes, but your team would take Marvin Williams over Deron Williams and Chris Paul; and Shelden Williams over R.O.Y. Roy--so I'm not sure you should be commenting on this. 

Wait a minute . . . Gasol over Oden . . . are you Billy Knight? Come on Billy, fess up.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Ha, i'd take Gasol, over any of the Blazers, even Oden (atleast right now). You blazer fan have really gotten irrogant since the Blazers got the first pick.


You must be the Hawks GM. They make decisions like the way you think.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Is this really a bad trade for MIL though?

I am not so sure.....Pryzbilla and Jack would likely both be starters for MIL....Mo Williams may be on his way out....MIL, like many other teams would like mto be competing for the playoffs sooner rather than later....

I don't think is necessarily a bad trade for MIL....

and I definitely think Horford will be gone, Conley might be....I think it depends on MEM...and Yi allegedly doesn't want to play in MIL....I think he will slide as teams bypass a potential problem...

This would be a good trade for POR as well...Go and get Green or Brewer...or ?????


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL, forgot about Randolph.

but this pretty much proves my point on Blazer fans.

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/365300-why-not-1-2-a.html


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

As I mentioned in another thread, John Hollinger is now on the Conley bandwagon - big time. He claims Conley projects as the third best college player in the draft.

Of course, he and Dick Vitale are probably the only people on the planet who think McRoberts belongs in the lotto!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL, forgot about Randolph.
> 
> but this pretty much proves my point on Blazer fans.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/365300-why-not-1-2-a.html


Of course you did. 

And some fans have gotten over excited. Getting the #1 pick saved this franchise, and they come up with some impossible ideas. 

Get over it. And remember to stick to what you know.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

Conley is supposedly a consensus tier 2 player in this draft. That means he's in the same group as Horford, Brewer, Green, Yi and Brandan Wright. Based on recent trends, there is a very good chance he'll be a top 6 pick. If the Blazers get a top 6 pick AND a veteran SF through trades, I'd have no problem with them taking Conley Jr. with that pick - in fact, I'd be all over it. Sergio has potential to be a great pass first PG, but is a very weak defender. Conley Jr. is a great on-the-ball defender who is also a true pass-first PG. I'd still want to sign Steve Blake with the MLE, but let Sergio and Conley Jr. battle it out for the role of PG of the future. I actually think Conley Jr. will end up being the better all-around player and a better fit with our coach and the rest of our young players.

I'd also love to have McRoberts backing up Oden and Aldridge. A three man rotation of Oden, Aldridge and McRoberts would be awesome. McRoberts is a very smart player and an outstanding passer for a big man. He's the kind of guy who others will like playing with because he'll work hard and get them the ball in good scoring position. For those reasons, as I said in another post a few days ago, I don't see him falling past the Lakers at No. 19. He's exactly the kind of player they like - a younger, bigger, more athletic version of Luke Walton.

BNM


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok so there are rumors out there that Memphis is interested in Zbo. There are also the rumors out there that Milwaukee will trade the #6 if certain players are gone, and that we have offered Joel and Jack for it. I kind of see a scenario building, domino effect. Portland trades Zbo for the 4th and change, picks a guy who they have their eye on who also is one of the guys Milwaukee is looking to get, forcing Milwaukee to trade the 6.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

If Brewer is still available with the #6 pick - it makes more sense to take him than Conley Jr. - but I agree that Conley Jr. is going to be a good player in the league.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



B_&_B said:


> I'm all for us going after McRoberts, but I dont want Conley. I want Blake and Sergio to be our PG's for the next 5+ years.


+1


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

I'd love Conley at #6, he's really getting a bad rap here due to people trying to shove him down our throats since the lottery and with the bad taste of Telfair still lingering.

BUT, I heard the deal was only available if Yi, *Conley*, and Horford were already gone at #6...

As for McRoberts at 21 that could be solid, depending on who is still available and what we would have to give up. He was considered a surefire lottery pick in '06. I'd rather move up a little more and go for Thad Young if he slips to the late teens though (as a lot of mocks have been projecting).


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

2 stiffs who know Oden.

No room at the Blazers Inn for either.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



MARIS61 said:


> 2 stiffs who know Oden.
> 
> No room at the Blazers Inn for either.



I don't think either of them ar stiffs but I agree there are other players I would want more. I said a few times if we would draft Oden I wouldn't care what KP did with the rest of the draft. Let KP draft and trade all he wants as long as he doesn't trade Oden, Roy or LMA and maybe Sergio. The question is does KP want these players?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

Maris: a stiff who knew Mantle.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

The Bucks giving up Dan Gadzuric and the #6 pick for a mediocre point guard and Joel Pryzbilla is a joke. That is either seriously undervaluing the 6th pick or seriously overvaluing Jack and Pryzbilla.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



Verro said:


> I'd love Conley at #6, he's really getting a bad rap here due to people trying to shove him down our throats since the lottery and with the bad taste of Telfair still lingering.


Conley Jr. and Telfair about as opposite as you can get - with one exception, neither could hit an outside jump shot prior to entering the league. Telfair still can't.

Telfair is the leading scorer in the history of NY high school basketball. He is a shoot first, shoot second, shoot third and only pass as a last resort PG who can't guard anyone. He came into the league with a highly inflated opinion of himself (movie deal, book deals, shoe deal, etc. before he was even drafted) and a sense of entitlement. He's been told he's "the man" since he was in junior high. 

Conley Jr. is a true pass first PG who plays great defense. He's played with Greg Oden since 7th grade. So, he's used to NOT being "the man". Like Telfair, he lacks a reliable outside shot. However, he's far superior in every other aspect of the game and much more athletic than Telfair. Even if he doesn't develop a consistent outside shot, he'll be a far better player than Telfair. If he does develop an outside shot, he'll be an all-star.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



andalusian said:


> If Brewer is still available with the #6 pick - it makes more sense to take him than Conley Jr. - but I agree that Conley Jr. is going to be a good player in the league.


Depends on what else we get in a trade. For example a competing rumor in another thread involves us getting Mike Miller and the No. 4 from Memphis. If that's the case, or we get a starting caliber SF in another deal, then the need for Brewer/Green lessens and taking Conley Jr. with the pick makes more sense. 

There are so many rumors being floated my head is starting to spin. I was initially hoping we could get a pick in the 5 - 9 range to take KP's choice of Brewer or Green and THEN get the 11th pick from Atlanta to use for Conley Jr. As Conley Jr.'s stock has risen, that doesn't seem likely. Now, if we do get two more lottery picks, I wouldn't object to using the higher of the two on Conley Jr. and the other one on the best available SF (Brewer/Green/Thornton). Again, there's so many rumors being floated it's hard top keep track of all of them. One thing that's obvious is that in spite of this being a supposedly very deep draft, a lot of teams holding top 10 picks are looking to trade those picks. Could end up being a buyer's market.

BNM


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> ...Not trying to a *****, but don't come in here calling me arrogant...


You misunderstood him.

He called you _irrogant_, which I believe has something to do with diverting water to grow crops.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

I honestly don't know what this making Oden happy thing is. When interviewed, he said he believed Conley wanted to be on a different team so he could finally step out of Odens shadow. Besides, Oden doesn't remind me of the type that has a hard time making freinds.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL, forgot about Randolph.
> 
> but this pretty much proves my point on Blazer fans.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/365300-why-not-1-2-a.html


What point, that most Blazer fans realize it's impossible to get the #2?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



MARIS61 said:


> 2 stiffs who know Oden.


Yeah, right. The best PG in a supposedly very deep draft who is considered a consensus tier 2 player, plus a solid 4 who would make a great 6th man. Both players will be productive in the NBA no matter who drafts them



MARIS61 said:


> No room at the Blazers Inn for either.


Depends on what trades go down. If Zach is moved, McRoberts would make a solid back up in a three man Oden/Aldridge/McRoberts front line. He's a great passer that would fit well next to either Oden or Aldridge.

Also if Jack is moved, there's space for an additional PG. In fact, I'd love to see Jack moved, Dickau moved or waived and both replaced with Blake (MLE) and Conley Jr. Blake would be the steady veteran we need now, and Conley Jr. would battle it out with Sergio to be our PG of the future. Sergio has shown flashes of brilliance, but I'm not convinced he'll develop into starting PG material. His defense is very weak and may not get significantly better. Who knows, we could end up with a two PG platoon of Conley Jr. and Sergio three or four years down the road - kind of like Damon and Greg Anthony back when we went to the Western Conference Finals two years in a row.

BNM


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



hasoos said:


> I honestly don't know what this making Oden happy thing is. When interviewed, he said he believed Conley wanted to be on a different team so he could finally step out of Odens shadow. Besides, Oden doesn't remind me of the type that has a hard time making freinds.


I really don't think it is anything to do with making Oden happy. I'm guessing if this is true KP actually likes both these guys but I'm not saying that it is true it's just a rumor. I just named the topic that because it would probably make Oden very happy.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm sure glad that some people realize that every post is posted with the utmost seriousness and sincerity of what the poster truly believes. Nobody would ever joke around or be sarcastic on a Blazer message board...:lol:


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



hasoos said:


> I honestly don't know what this making Oden happy thing is. When interviewed, he said he believed Conley wanted to be on a different team so he could finally step out of Odens shadow. Besides, Oden doesn't remind me of the type that has a hard time making freinds.


I do think having McRoberts would make Oden, at least temporarily, happy.

If you want Oden to really be happy, put a winning team on the court.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Is this really a bad trade for MIL though?
> 
> I am not so sure.....Pryzbilla and Jack would likely both be starters for MIL....Mo Williams may be on his way out....MIL, like many other teams would like mto be competing for the playoffs sooner rather than later....
> 
> ...


This would be a TERRIBLE trade for Milwaukee. Joel Przybilla? He wouldn't start for Milwaukee... Andrew Bogut is a Center... and even if you have him at the 4 they'd still likely pair him with Brian Skinner instead. Gadzuric and Przybilla (and his contract) are nearly a push. That leaves Jarrett Jack for the #6 pick, which is laughable.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Dornado said:


> This would be a TERRIBLE trade for Milwaukee. Joel Przybilla? He wouldn't start for Milwaukee... Andrew Bogut is a Center... and even if you have him at the 4 they'd still likely pair him with Brian Skinner instead. Gadzuric and Przybilla (and his contract) are nearly a push. That leaves Jarrett Jack for the #6 pick, which is laughable.


I agree it seems like there has to be more for that trade if Milwaukee was even thinking about the it.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



hasoos said:


> I honestly don't know what this making Oden happy thing is. When interviewed, he said he believed Conley wanted to be on a different team so he could finally step out of Odens shadow. Besides, Oden doesn't remind me of the type that has a hard time making freinds.


I don't consider it when deciding the worth of Conley Jr. and McRoberts. I evaluate both on their individual merits. The fact that Oden is comfortable with them is a nice side effect, IMHO and nothing more. This isn't like Dennis Rodman and his personal cheerleader Jack Haley. Conley Jr. is considered the best PG in this draft class and is now listed as a top 6 pick in most of the mock drafts. As has been mentioned, McRoberts was considered a lottery pick if he'd entered the draft last year. The only reason he's even being mentioned in the late teens this year is because this draft is loaded with quality 4s. Plus he carries the double whammy of being a Dukie and being white. Thanks to guys like Danny Ferry and Mike Dunleavy Jr. that combination scares some GMs away. Although he'll get drafted much lower than either of those guys did, I think McRoberts will be a better pro and would be an absolute steal if he drops into the 20s.

BNM


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*

From Oden's statements I get the feeling he'd rather see what he can do with a more creative PG and let Conley go somewhere else. Could be he's limiting Greg's game.

W/O the Oden shirttails to ride on, these guys fall to the 2nd round.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



MARIS61 said:


> From Oden's statements I get the feeling he'd rather see what he can do with a more creative PG and let Conley go somewhere else. Could be he's limiting Greg's game.
> 
> *W/O the Oden shirttails to ride on, these guys fall to the 2nd round.*



Wow. What in Oden's statements made you think that he was looking for a more "creative" point guard than Mike Conley? You're taking completely benign statements and injecting your own flight of fancy. Just absurd (especially since Conley is about as creative a PG as you'll find).

As for the bolded part... if you really think Conley Jr. would be a 2nd rounder without Oden... my only suggestion to you is to get yourself to the nearest TV set, gym, and/or playground and start watching more basketball. Certainly you must not have watched Mike Conley Jr. play.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



MARIS61 said:


> W/O the Oden shirttails to ride on, these guys fall to the 2nd round.


Yeah, and without Mantle's shirttails to ride on Roger Maris wouldn't be in the Hall of Fame. Oh wait... he's not in the Hall of Fame. Never mind.

BNM


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



Boob-No-More said:


> Conley Jr. and Telfair about as opposite as you can get - with one exception, neither could hit an outside jump shot prior to entering the league. Telfair still can't.
> 
> Telfair is the leading scorer in the history of NY high school basketball. He is a shoot first, shoot second, shoot third and only pass as a last resort PG who can't guard anyone. He came into the league with a highly inflated opinion of himself (movie deal, book deals, shoe deal, etc. before he was even drafted) and a sense of entitlement. He's been told he's "the man" since he was in junior high.
> 
> ...



I totally agree hence why I said I'd be happy with Conley at #6 (obviously I wouldn't be happy with Telfair at #6), my point was that Conley is being undervalued on the various Blazer boards partly because of the height/speed/shooting/age similarities to Telfair. I could probably find a dozen "we don't need another Telfair" references if I bothered to.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> because of their upside, and how good they *CAN* be, (i'm not questioning that), but right now i'd take gasol, he's a 20 and 10 player, neither oden or Durant are 20 and 10 players *RIGHT NOW*.


So you bash Zach in another thread, but then use the "20 and 10" argument here for another player. So let me get this straight...

Horford's potential > Zach's proven 23/10

Gasol's proven 20/9.8 > Oden or Durant's potential

Now, I could be like you and make a sweeping generalization about Hawks fans being dumb, but that's not my style.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



mediocre man said:


> I've never seen rotoworld. Do they normally have their **** together?


:biggrin: deal coming soon


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

> Gasol's proven 20/9.8 > Oden or Durant's potential


What, damn it's hard to get yall to understand, I'm saying Gasol *RIGHT NOW* is better than both Oden and Durant, of course those to can end up being better than them, but to take those two over a 20 and 10 player, before they've even played a minute?

it's more like

Gasol 20/10 >>> Durant and Oden *ROOKIE* season

Oden and Durat's upside>>>>>Gasol 20/10

when did I actually bash Randolph, I said he has alot of baggage, but I never question his skills.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> What, damn it's hard to get yall to understand, I'm saying Gasol *RIGHT NOW* is better than both Oden and Durant, of course those to can end up being better than them, but to take those two over a 20 and 10 player, before they've even played a minute?



We got that. Who cares? Why even make the comparison? And how do you know that Oden/Durant won't average those stats this upcoming season?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Hater. You really gotta stop thinking like your GM. Anyone with a brain wouldn't make those comments. 

Randolph > Gasol. Z-Bo is a better scorer, rebounder and plays just as bad of defense as Gasol. People underrate Zach because of his baggage. On the court, he's > Gasol. 

Enjoy Zaza Pachulia.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

QRICH said:


> Hater. You really gotta stop thinking like your GM. Anyone with a brain wouldn't make those comments.
> 
> Randolph > Gasol. Z-Bo is a better scorer, rebounder and plays just as bad of defense as Gasol. People underrate Zach because of his baggage. On the court, he's > Gasol.
> 
> Enjoy Zaza Pachulia.



has Zach Randolph led his team to a playoff game?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> has Zach Randolph led his team to a playoff game?



Actually, he has. 3 victories in fact. What about Gasol? 


What's with your love for Gasol? I thought you were a Hawks' fan.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> has Zach Randolph led his team to a playoff game?


Not in the last three years.

Has Kevin Garnett?

Ed O.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Has Gasol...yes. 

I'm not trying to bash either of the 2, I think both of them are great. It's you guys getting all uptight.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Making Oden happy*



Dornado said:


> The Bucks giving up Dan Gadzuric and the #6 pick for a mediocre point guard and Joel Pryzbilla is a joke. That is either seriously undervaluing the 6th pick or seriously overvaluing Jack and Pryzbilla.


I agree though it would be nice if it happens (but then I would say that it was a miracle:biggrin: )


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Has Gasol...yes.
> 
> I'm not trying to bash either of the 2, I think both of them are great. It's you guys getting all uptight.


No it's you coming in here and being a complete d-bag. 

Zach lead us to 3 victories against the Mavs a few years ago. Gasol hasn't lead them to 1 win. 

Take you and your man crush back to the ATL forum if you are gonna make these dumb posts.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

so freakin annoying

i swear this guy and www.starbury.com are the same dudes


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Ha, i'd take Gasol, over any of the Blazers, even Oden (atleast right now). You blazer fan have really gotten irrogant since the Blazers got the first pick.


Irrogant? Is that like a combination between arrogant and ignorant? Portland turned down offers for Kobe and Garnett. And I'd bet my bottom dollar that you'd wet yourself if you found Memphis had traded Gasol for the #1. No personal insults please.


----------

